# AMAZING!



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I have never seen anything as cool as what i just saw. It just saddens me that the NBA will come down hard on Artest. He was completly calm and staying out of things when he got ASSUALTED! That fan should be in the back of a cop car right now. Im speechless.........i had to call up my dad to make sure he was watching. Anyone else witness this? BTW f*ck Ben Wallace...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Didn't see it or know what you're talking about but Ben Wallace is a sportsmanlike player and a good guy. If anything, f*ck Ron Artest, that guy is probably the biggest douche bag in the NBA


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

they will have to come down hard on artest and jackson for punching the fans, the league can't afford to allow its players to attack fans under any circumstance.

they should also come down on ben wallace, if he hadn't overreacted like he did, none of this would have happened.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

i just watchd the news on it offically the pacers won, but that crazy i think the whole pistons team should get suspened if not that somthing needs to happen b/c thats just BS!!! i think that artest got hurt b/c when they showed him going back to the locker room he was all grabbing his face and stuff


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

ElTwitcho do a search on it........artest did go nuts, but wallace was WAY out of line. Very uncalled for. I really cannot defend any one of the players actions that were involved in this. It was really a very ugly moment for the NBA.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ummm...detroit for life...and ben wallace number 1 defender son...cant touch this


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

irate said:


> i think that artest got hurt b/c when they showed him going back to the locker room he was all grabbing his face and stuff


I think your right, i noticed that too. The guy jacked him in the face with a beer bottle. Thank god the bottles are plastic now, but plasic or not a bottle with liquid in it can travel at a high rate of speed.

HAHAHA yea k-fizzy Detroit for life.........cant touch them. Except the pacers more than touched them, they destroyed them the entire game.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

btw artest did not hit any won jackson did


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

who won last years championship...just curious


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

WE DID AKA the pistons....im from metro-detroit........wow, that was interesting to watch


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

o yea huh ur from michigan i forget...detroit all the way...the last time indiana won a championship was?...sh*t have they ever won?


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

irate said:


> btw artest did not hit any won jackson did


He tryed to get a hit on that guy who punched him from behind, but yea he threw that one guy to the ground. Who in their right mind wants to fight any of the guys mentioned here? The guy artest went after was a scrawny balding guy. Then when oneal was leaving he tried to get to some fan. These guys are fine tuned monsters and very low on my list of people i want to brawl with.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

someone link me a video i missed that sh*t


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> who won last years championship...just curious


 What year is this? O yea that was last year........that means nothing now. Stop living in the past, it will be a long time before Detroit wins another championship.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Someone, cliff notes, vids, or pictures please.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

dwarfcat said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > who won last years championship...just curious
> ...


 yea, i never really followed basketball so dont care aobut the whole thing....all i care about is the NHL


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

im looking cant seem to find anyhitng good


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Artest fouls Ben wallace from behind (not very hard)
Wallace go nuts and pushes artest in the throat
Artest lays on the score table as wallace throws a baby fit
Fan throws bottle of beer in Artests face
Artest snaps and goes into the crowd throwing the guy to the ground
Insanity insues
Beer and peanuts flying everywhere
4 or 5 pacers in the crowd punches being thrown
game is ended
Jermain oneal trys to attack crowd member in the tunnel after being hit with cup


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

irate said:


> im looking cant seem to find anyhitng good


 probalby to early....i wuld say jsut turn on ESPN for a littel bit if you have it.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/a...acers_pistons_2

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/...ns_x.htm?csp=34

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2910072


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ESPN NOW!!

More on it during the half time show.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

LMAO Artest is a douch bag, but then again so is Ben Wallace.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DETROIT PISTONS FANS YOU ARE A BUNCH OF COWARDS AND PUNKS !!!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Didn't see it or know what you're talking about but Ben Wallace is a sportsmanlike player and a good guy. If anything, f*ck Ron Artest, that guy is probably the biggest douche bag in the NBA


Why don' t you watch the news


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I fuckin knew this would happen.........all the news stories are saying artest fouled wallace hard. Even though NO ONE on espn or any of the announcers thought the foul was rough.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> DETROIT PISTONS FANS YOU ARE A BUNCH OF COWARDS AND PUNKS !!!!!!!


 Uhm Pacers were not exactly innocent.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Incase you missed it, they are going to cover it during halftime of the Memphis/Scaramento game in a couple minutes on ESPN 1.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol indiana sucks...tats why they lost to the lakers in the finals in 98 or wutever...lol but detroit beat the lakers and are champions


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > DETROIT PISTONS FANS YOU ARE A BUNCH OF COWARDS AND PUNKS !!!!!!!
> ...


 Umm Pacers were exactly innocent


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Incase you missed it, they are going to cover it during halftime of the Memphis/Scaramento game in a couple minutes on ESPN 1.


 Cool, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K-Fizzy shut the f*ck up who's talking about championsihp ? We're talking about behaviour of their punk ass fans


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

dwarfcat said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Incase you missed it, they are going to cover it during halftime of the Memphis/Scaramento game in a couple minutes on ESPN 1.
> ...


 No problem.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ESPN NOWW!!!


----------



## loaf187 (Oct 16, 2004)

f*ck the pistons, the only reason ben wallace attacked artest was because artest made him look like a bitch all night, that was horrible. Ron artest was out of line going into the stands but their is only so much that you can take and if i were ron artest I would have done the same if someone was throwing beer bottles at me. Those fans were way out of line for what they did, the whole pistons team should be suspended.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Stephen Jackon and Ron Artest are bad-asses !!! They were right to hit those punks, I wish I was there

Our guys were fighting for their lives; Artest didn't even react to Ben Wallace's cheap shot


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you see oneal slid in and jack that dude in the face!!!!! He dropped that guy so hard. I missed that the first time. It was that guy with a headband who was on the floor. Oneal like slid in legs first and smoked the guy in the face.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

f*ck if you're wearing Pistons gear you better not cross me tonight. i've been drinking vodka and I'm not responsible for my actions

I am dead serious


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Those f*cking fans deserved it, hardcore. Horrible, horrible fans.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I say we drop WMDs on Detroit .. genocide, baby


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

OH my god, personally, I would have done more if I were one the Indy players, and I hate both teams.


----------



## loaf187 (Oct 16, 2004)

it was jermaine o'neale that slid and jacked that guy


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't see it or know what you're talking about but Ben Wallace is a sportsmanlike player and a good guy. If anything, f*ck Ron Artest, that guy is probably the biggest douche bag in the NBA
> ...


 Why would I want to keep tabs every day on two teams I couldn't give a sh*t about?


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

loaf187 said:


> it was jermaine o'neale that slid and jacked that guy


 Yea dude thats what i said. Nice hit too......i think he knocked that dude out


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I say we drop WMDs on Detroit .. genocide, baby


 Heh that would help the Jap economy, no more American car competition haha.







But seriously Ben Wallace, wtf??? That was uncalled for.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I think it was %10 Artests Fault for the Hard FOul, %30 Wallace for acting like a little Bitch, and the rest was the shitty fans.
Thats was TOTALLY Uncalled FOR.

Some of thos mother fockers got popped. Oneal Clocked That one Fool...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


 you might want to learn more about situation before passing judgement like you did in your first post is all


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> I think it was %10 Artests Fault for the Hard FOul, %30 Wallace for acting like a little Bitch, and the rest was the shitty fans.
> Thats was TOTALLY Uncalled FOR.
> 
> Some of thos mother fockers got popped. Oneal Clocked That one Fool...:laugh:










I wish I had the chance to punch a couple NBA stars....*cough Kobe* cough Artest*


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

ywa, i have to admit....from what i saw in the news b4 the actual fight in the stands, it ws bullshit the way wallace acted.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 I passed judgement on both of those players based on what I've seen of them in the past few years. Wallace is a good guy, whatever happened tonight if he did something is the result of bad judgement. Ron Artest is a whiney temper tantrum throwing bitch who grossly overestimates his own abilities as a ball player.

Who knows, maybe he'll get a long suspension and finally get that time off to focus on his rap career....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

if someone throws a beer at me i'm going into the stands I don't give a sh*t

Artest didn't even react to Wallace....


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> I think it was %10 Artests Fault for the Hard FOul,


 You have got to be kidding. That was not a hard foul. Wallace was just pissed because he was fouled when the game was already over for the most part.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> if someone throws a beer at me i'm going into the stands I don't give a sh*t
> 
> Artest didn't even react to Wallace....


 Heh technically throwing anything at anyone is assault. So it would be self defense :nod:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > if someone throws a beer at me i'm going into the stands I don't give a sh*t
> ...


 yes, Filo

we finally agree on something


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Filo said:


> Heh technically throwing anything at anyone is assault. So it would be self defense :nod:


Unfortunatly, it is no longer self defense once the threat is ended and you continue to attack. Self defense would have been poppin the guy in the mouth before he could assualt you and then stopping. Thats where people get into trouble. Say at a bar someone assaults you. You are only legally allowed to use force sufficient to stop the threat. People do not stop at this though, usually they continue to hit the person when they are down and therefore overstep their rights to self defense and become an attacker themselves. You have to have a very level head when defending yourself and stop once the threat ceases.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

heres a pic of artest after he got took out of the stands..is it me or does his face look swolen
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/photos?photo...ameId=241119008


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Around his eyes looks swollen. I guess the police started straying pepper spray, it is possible he got some mist in his eyes. He appears to be squinting.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Who is the man....I got a vid
VIDEO!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

lost in all the hype...

Pacers 97 Pistons 82

Pacers spank the champs in their own house


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the video 94, and now that I've seen it, Artest is definately a douche and should be suspended for a long ass time. You don't f*cking charge into the stands to attack a fan, it's called being a professional and showing some restraint. No players deserve to have sh*t thrown at them but who else but any player that goes into the stands to go after a fan is out of line. Yes the fan was "more out of line" (before anyone says it) but that's not a license to go be an asshole


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i'd have to say the fans got what they deserve. any man that throws and hits someone else should be prepared to back it up, if you come at someone with your fists up what do you expect? someone to hold you back so you can act like a tough guy?







im glad the one guy got knocked out and hope who ever threw that cup got thiers.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i was watching the game live when it happened and all i got to say is that detroit fans have no class. Artest reacted as any of us would have. That stupid fan felt he could do anyhting b/c security would prevent him from retaliating. Boy was he wrong...did you see his face when artest was in front of him? Classic...same for his stupid friend in the black shirt. Also, did you see all those fans throwing bottles, food, drinks at the pacers when they were leaving the arena? Who in their right mind would WALK onto the court...esp in a fight? Idiots. Indiana only reacted as any other human would. Artest was laying down on the table doing nothing until that beer was thrown.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I agree the fan deserved to get knocked out but nonetheless a professional athlete should conduct themselves a bit better than that dude.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

true, athletes shouldn't have gone in the stands, but if i put myself in that situation, i prob wouldve done the same thing. Fans think that they pay 100 bucks for a ticket and have the right to attack players, run on the field, heckle, and throw things....look at hockey, football, baseball, and worst...soccer. At least people dont get stabbed like in other countries haha.

*these fans just ruined it for the rest of us probably...games wont be as personal anymore(live games)....at least i dont have any of them in fantasy bball!*


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

dwarfcat said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was %10 Artests Fault for the Hard FOul,
> ...


 Yea, Looked like a NOrmal Foul to me,
But everyone was calling it a ''Hard'' FOul.''


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I agree the fan deserved to get knocked out but nonetheless a professional athlete should conduct themselves a bit better than that dude.


 But you can only put up with so much sh*t.
That chunking the beer Crossed the line.
He was Attacked, he had the right to defend himself.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I agree the fan deserved to get knocked out but nonetheless a professional athlete should conduct themselves a bit better than that dude.


 pro athlete is still a human like the rest of us


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > I agree the fan deserved to get knocked out but nonetheless a professional athlete should conduct themselves a bit better than that dude.
> ...


 Yes and humans have the ability to reason, and I'd think most humans would stop and say "I'm already viewed as an asshole in alot of circles in the NBA, I've been disciplined numerous times by both the NBA and my own team, it will further hurt my reputation as a player to do something stupid so maybe a little discretion wouldn't hurt anything" and actually think before acting. You're exactly right, we are humans which means we should be capable of thinking a little more complex than "RAAAAAR SMASH!!!" whenever we get angry.

Gordeez, I don't think you can call that defending yourself. You can call it getting even, and that's what it is, but defending yourself would imply stopping an attack, not attacking someone after he's done attacking you.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

K-Fizzy shut the f*ck up who's talking about championsihp ? We're talking about behaviour of their punk ass fans

jewelz...after watching it on espn....im an indiana fan cuz im embarrassed to be called a detroit fan after that bullshit...i wish i was jermaine o neal so i could level some of those bitches....especially the guy in the white hat


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

:laugh: RAAAAAAAAARR SMASH, THEN ME BUILD FIRE AND ME COOK RED MEAT


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


 It was a natural reaction and I bet everyone would've done the exact same thing, just as his other teammates who went into the crowd

Someone throws a beer at me, I'm going after the son of a bitch, they even said on ESPN after asking other players in the NBA - EVERYONE ELSE WOULD HAVE DONE THE EXACT SAME THING


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


 Not everyone GIVES A f*ck. It's obvious artest doesnt care what you think about him.


----------



## loaf187 (Oct 16, 2004)

detroit sucks now, its clear that indiana is the best team in the east if not in the entire league. detroit fans can brag all they want about winning last year but the fact of the matter is that they suck now, 4-4. f*ck the pistons


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

loaf187 said:


> detroit sucks now, its clear that indiana is the best team in the east if not in the entire league. detroit fans can brag all they want about winning last year but the fact of the matter is that they suck now, 4-4. f*ck the pistons


 yeah well, I mean really that has nothing to do with what hapenned


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

LINK!
O'Neal, Artest, Jackson, and Wallace all suspended indefinitely.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

i live in metro-detroit and i think some things need to be said about this situation......by the way i hate basketball and give two shits about the pistons

ok to start off.......the foul artest committed wasnt a hard foul at all.....but was it really neccesary.....i mean they were up by something like 16 werent they? then again wallace shouldnt have acted like a little bitch about it either

i cant say i wouldnt have acted the same way as artest did.....but the fact that he is a professional athlete he should have known better.... also i was watching our local news after this happened and it looks like artest went after the wrong fan..... from a side replay it looked like the douche bag in the white hat was the one to throw the beer.... so i felt bad for the guy artest did go after and wish he would have killed the that douche.....and i do mean douche......also......i was glad to see artest and oneil lay out those ass clowns that went on the court.....the second they went on the court they became fair game

why is everyone getting mad at the pistons team as a whole? watching the replay.....it seemed as though some pistons players were actually trying to help out some pacers

now this is the most important thing i hope ppl read....... dont think of most detroiters' as the ppl you saw at the game......if i had it my way.....those ppl would be shot execution style.......those are the assholes that give detroit the reputation it has as being a city with trashy people and where gangs run the town.....this isnt the case at all.....most detroiters are very good people......however ppl never see this side of detroit......all they see is the murder and violence that fill detroit......

id like to apologize for all of detroit......for the first time in my life.....im embarresed to live here


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Clearely those jack asses should be smacked around for doing that, But to call all piston fans low class is stupidity. I am a pistons fan, and i would never think of doing that. 
Oh yeah one game is clearly showing the better team.















Ben wallace is a class act, and if you were jumped on all night by artestical you would do the same. He got pimped by ben.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

And to jump on a pistons fan because youre drunk and think your tough shows the same class.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Raptor said:


> And to jump on a pistons fan because youre drunk and think your tough shows the same class.


 Who was drunk?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > And to jump on a pistons fan because youre drunk and think your tough shows the same class.
> ...


 Artest ?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Clearely those jack asses should be smacked around for doing that, But to call all piston fans low class is stupidity. I am a pistons fan, and i would never think of doing that.
> Oh yeah one game is clearly showing the better team.
> 
> 
> ...


 Wallace clearly overreacted to the foul, he was obviously frustrated cause they were losing and he decided to take out some of the frustration by shoving Artest


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Raptor said:
> ...


 Drunk with ANGER!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 or from that half a beer that hit him in the face.. dude can't hold his liquor worth sh*t..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> f*ck if you're wearing Pistons gear you better not cross me tonight. i've been drinking vodka and I'm not responsible for my actions
> 
> I am dead serious


 I think he was talking about this guy....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > f*ck if you're wearing Pistons gear you better not cross me tonight. i've been drinking vodka and I'm not responsible for my actions
> ...


 I apologize for what I said

I wasn't thinking clearly last night


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Here is a better video...

http://students.washington.edu/tkz/Fight.avi


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

4 NBA memebers baned for life


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

think about it detroit got what they want, pacers are going to loose now because half of our players are suspened or injured

at conscio the searcty is really beefed up more police, you get the wand at the front doors, and the chairs are chained down!

bobme are your serious are they really banned for life or are you joking?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lmao....don't play with fire now..it just might BURN>.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Artest didn't even react to Ben Wallace's cheap shot


 He (Artest) didn't react because he knew Big Ben would tear his ass in half. Now Artest can spend all his time promoting his gay ass album cause he won't be back anytime soon.

And Jermaine O'Neal, take a seat with _sweet lu_ cause you ain't no damn Superstar, weak ass sucker-puncher!

BTW, why suspend Big Ben?! He's on my damn fantasy team.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> BTW, why suspend Big Ben?! He's on my damn fantasy team.


 ''BIG'' Ben is the one who started the sh*t!
GOt fouled, and ''BIG'' Ben Overreacted.
He shoved Artest by the face/neck...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Artest didn't even react to Ben Wallace's cheap shot
> ...


i think you see it all wrong..the two fat guys were clinging onto artest and another coach/player came jumping in (was unable to see who he was)..refs/staff came over to break it up..separated them for a moment..and o'neal just came over to defend his bud...sucker punch or not..if a friend is getting jacked you don't ask question...you just bring the thunder..

(btw-i don't condone what he did.(i've seened and been through alot of breaking fights up at football games).but it was a heat of a moment things..and 99 percent of the time if a strange walked up and throughs something at you..your not going to just stand there..would you?)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, why suspend Big Ben?! He's on my damn fantasy team.
> ...


 But you know dude, shoving another player on the count after a play aint even in the same ballpark as storming into the bleachers to attack a fan. Wallace should get a suspension but if it weren't for the riot he wouldn't get any more than 5 games for that, probably much less.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I dont think artest is scared of big ben...artest is crazy. Its a known fact people in the league are scared of him and hes unpredictable.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

suspensions are in

Ron Artest -- 30 Games
Stephen Jackson -- 20 Games
Jermaine O'Neal -- 20 Games
Ben Wallace -- 5 Games


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

now the endless lawsuits start...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> suspensions are in
> 
> Ron Artest -- 30 Games
> Stephen Jackson -- 20 Games
> ...


 Just read Artest is OUT for the remaineder of the SEASON!
Such B/S.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > suspensions are in
> ...


 yep, I was wrong

Artest suspended for the season; Jackson 30 games...

I feel sick..


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

well atleast he can start his cd


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah so that about does it for the season for Indiana









I feel bad for the team, and I feel bad for the fans who are the ones getting screwed by this in the end, but I think you have to make an example of someone who charges into the stands to assault a fan, provoked or not.

The good thing however, is that the police are reviewing recorded footage of the event to go after as many of the fans that were involved as possible, which is excellent because they definately deserve some serious punishment for starting that sh*t in the first place.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

What an injustice thats all I can say. He was assaulted and reacted in self defense..Jackson however is deserved, But J.o. got hit with a chair.. Cmon, the whole Palace at Auburn Hills security staff should be fired.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


WTF if you are gonna suspend people, suspend them all for the same ammount of time. They all had a play in this.

On the other side at least Artest can have plenty of time for his rap cd--he is such a jerk off tho


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

There is a limit to self deffense, you cant go wailing fists at people for throwing beer or soda at you. There has been other athlets that have been egged on and trashed on, but did not react that crazy.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Filo said:


> --he is such a jerk off tho


WHY..WHAT HE DO TO YOU? so what if he's a cocky ball-player..all good ball-players are cocky..

but i do laugh at the the what has happen..he said he want time-off..well now he has all season...i guess this is a "becareful of what you wish for" moment
i also read thatben wants to apologize aswell...face to face to artest for his reaction"


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, they'll apeal the suspension and might get it reduced.. if not, we'll get Jermaine and Jackson back eventually and Bender will get more minutes when he comes back..

I dunno, right now I am just really pissed off... I am glad they suspended Wallace for a whopping 6 games ! being a little harsh on him, aren't you, commish ?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Well, they'll apeal the suspension and might get it reduced.. if not, we'll get Jermaine and Jackson back eventually and Bender will get more minutes when he comes back..
> 
> I dunno, right now I am just really pissed off... I am glad they suspended Wallace for a whopping 6 games ! being a little harsh on him, aren't you, commish ?


 The thing that is disturbing is some fans threw punches at certain players FIRST, so punching in return is a good self defense. As far as Artest being a punk, he kept wanting time off, knowing that his team needed him, now he has all the time he needs. The reason why Artest made me dislike him MORE on top of that is, he went in swinging when people threw beer at him. Beer throwing has happened LOTS of times in other sports, but I don't remember the ahtlete swinging fists at them. Someone could have been killed, thanks to Artest not wanting to walk away.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they'll apeal the suspension and might get it reduced.. if not, we'll get Jermaine and Jackson back eventually and Bender will get more minutes when he comes back..
> ...


OK, so can you be specific and tell me the last ocassion, prior to this incident, when an athlete got hit with a cup of beer ?

Also, does that mean you wouldn't object if someone came to your place of employment and hurled beer at you while you were working ?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> There is a limit to self deffense, you cant go wailing fists at people for throwing beer or soda at you


 Ha! Ta Hell I wouldnt! I wouldve done the same sh*t they did.
There Throwing OBJECTS that Can CAUSE serious Bodily Injury!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I am glad they suspended Wallace for a whopping 6 games ! being a little harsh on him, aren't you, commish ?


 6 games for a shove is pretty harsh, how would you rationalize longer than that exactly? He deserved two at most


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> There Throwing OBJECTS that Can CAUSE serious Bodily Injury!


 No they weren't. Have you ever been hit by a plastic cup filled with liquid before?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > There Throwing OBJECTS that Can CAUSE serious Bodily Injury!
> ...


 It hit im right By the DAMN eye! And Yes, It Hurts to Get hit in the FACE with a plastic container filled w/anything.
Im pretty sure that CAN cause Harm. They threw a CHAIR! Im pretty sure that CAN cause Harm.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > There Throwing OBJECTS that Can CAUSE serious Bodily Injury!
> ...


:nod: i have..and it isn't very pleasant..does it cause bodily harm..no...but it does come with a bruise ego...disrespect..i guess the bottomline is if you never exprience it..you really don't know how it feels


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

thePACK said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


 Likewise, and exactly like you said, it doesn't cause bodily harm. Gordeez I got hit in the face with a 12 ounce cup full of beer that some asshole whipped at someone else and missed and hit me in the cheek, there's no f*cking way it's going to cause bodily harm. And nobody was throwing chairs before Ron Asshole charged the bleachers, so he was doing what? Pre-emptive self defence against bodily harm?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad they suspended Wallace for a whopping 6 games ! being a little harsh on him, aren't you, commish ?
> ...


 maybe you're right, but if it wasn't for his antics the whole thing wouldn't have hapenned

the foul wasn't even a flagrant so his reaction was unwarranted


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BTW, last time something like this hapenned - Houston Rockets guard Vernon Maxwell went into the stands in 1995 to punch a guy who was shouting insults at him.

His punishment ? 10 game suspension


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Agreed that the shove wasn't warranted and that's why he deserves a suspension of a few games, but 6 games for shoving someone is harsh. Not unreasonably harsh, but it's alot more than any of the other dozen or so shovers every year are likely to get. It's pretty clear the league is trying to send a message that this kind of bullshit won't be put up with, and when you're the guys responsible for it, the axe just happens to fall right on you.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


Who was that pitcher that said sh*t about Jews a while back, he was a pitcher and fans threw a LOT of sh*t at him, but he just ran to his mound and played ball. I forgot his name, you probably would remember him though.

Ok I remember. The dude's name is John Rocker. Fans at NY threw a LOT of sh*t at him.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


 You're thinking of John Rocker.. he didn't say anything about jews, he was talking sh*t about NYC, queers with AIDS, and asian women's driving abilities..nobody threw anything at him..they had extra security when he pitched in New York following the interview. Like I said, the previous incident when an NBA player punched a fan was over an insult, not anything being thrown at him, and it resulted in a 10 game suspension.

So once again, Filo, you wouldn't mind if someone came to your workplace and hurled beer at you while you were working - and then expect you to be a "professional" about it ?

Every man's got a boiling point, and I don't care who you are, you have one too. I am not condoning Artest's actions in any way but I know if it were me in his shoes, I'd be livid. How do you expect someone to think logically and rationally in a heated situation such as this one ? It just does not work like that, and it's damn easy for all of us to write about it in front our computers and take that holier than thou attitude because we weren't there to experience it.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

artest-suspended rest of the season
oneil-25 game suspension


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


 Even if someone did throw something at Rocker, I don't think anyone connected and do you realize that it'd be virtually impossible for a pitcher to go from his mound into the stands at a baseball stadium from with beefred up security ?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 I never said I would not have done what he did. Just saying that is the punishment that is warranted, and I would have expected the same type of punishment. Punching people is kind of a harsh thing to do, think about what would have happened if Artest had killed someone by punching them. Again, not saying I would not have done the same.


----------



## CaminoMan78 (May 25, 2004)

ummm... go sonics!!! JK that was probably the best sports event ive ever seen


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i dont think ben wallace should have been suspended at all. im sorry his acts only warant him maybe a technical on the court. he did not go running into the crowd attackign random people.. i think its the best thing that has ever happened in basketball.. it was the most intereseting game i have ever seen.

do you realize how much money artest just lost himself though.. like pry more than anyof us will ever make. lol

i think the fans should be punished to i mean like 6 fans were holding artest back then he got hit in the face with more beer i mean they were egging it on.. i dont think artest should be susspended for that long .. i think we shoulld make basketball like hockey let em fight it off. lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> i dont think ben wallace should have been suspended at all. im sorry his acts only warant him maybe a technical on the court. he did not go running into the crowd attackign random people..


 Indeed, Ben showed tremendous restraint by not going into the crowd and attacking his home fans that were wearing his jersey ..


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

seriously though what did wallace do to deserve a 6 game suspension.

what push artest. yeah warranting him a tec. then artest had to be a cocky dick and lay on the score table then some dumbass decided to throw beer on the guy.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

it was hardly a push...it was a two handed shove in the face...any punches(this can be counted as one) is automatic suspensions.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

diddye said:


> it was hardly a push...it was a two handed shove in the face...any punches(this can be counted as one) is automatic suspensions.


 Watch the video again, it was a push on the colarbone


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah a shove which would be a tec or maybe if extreme like a one game suspension.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah but then he continued after Artest, you could give that maybe another game for being unprofessional and unsportsmanlike but three games would be a max in my eyes.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> it was hardly a push...it was a two handed shove in the face...any punches(this can be counted as one) is automatic suspensions.


 hardly a push??? he pushed him a good 10ft back man. look at the vid. that would probably hurt a normal sized man for a couple minutes afterwards. he straight up shoved him baaack.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i cought the high lighs on a random channel and laughed so damn hard. they zoomed in on a guy holding his daughter from the choas humor humor humor


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

I support Ron Artest, since he is one of the hardest working players in the nba and actually gives a sh*t about what happens to his team. It is too bad that Stern has to make an example of him, after he has improved so much since we got rid of Isiah Thomas and his style of play.

Ben Wallace and Stephen Jackson did deserve more time on their suspensions.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

JD_MAN said:


> Ben Wallace ... did deserve more time on their suspensions.


 More than 6 games for a shove? Care to explain why?


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

He has the same problem as Artest, not able to control his emotions, going after Ron's neck and then throwing a towel in his face while he was on the scorers table....plus from what I heard that fat guy who was sucker punching Fred Jones from behind was his brother. All Jones was doing was trying to get Ron out of there.

We wouldn't even be talking about this if Ben would have just taken his free throws and accepted a 13 point loss.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

also we wouldnt be talking about this if ron artest could be mature and not c*ck off y laying on the table then flying off the handle attacking random fans


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

JD_MAN said:


> He has the same problem as Artest, not able to control his emotions, going after Ron's neck and then throwing a towel in his face while he was on the scorers table


 Yes and that would be a 1 or 2 game suspension in any other case, where's your logic that this warrants more than 6?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> JD_MAN said:
> 
> 
> > He has the same problem as Artest, not able to control his emotions, going after Ron's neck and then throwing a towel in his face while he was on the scorers table
> ...


 even if you don't see it..doesn't always have to be physical..he's part of the situation..playin and simple..he got the fans riled up..part of it is a the push in the facial area then tossing of the towel....(artest laying down got under his skin)..it got under fans skins..WTF....not in my house sh*t...if ben would of backed away after the first time..maybe this situation might have never occured


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I want to see the players' association appeal the suspension on the grounds of Vernon Maxwell's incident in 1995. His 10 game suspension sets a legal precedent on what the disciplanary measures should be for this type of infraction


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I want to see the players' association appeal the suspension on the grounds of Vernon Maxwell's incident in 1995. His 10 game suspension sets a legal precedent on what the disciplanary measures should be for this type of infraction


 Maxwell only attacked one fan if I'm not mistaken, Artest attacked several as well as not only punched his first victim but looks like he smashed his face into the seat. They're not even almost the same incidents


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I want to see the players' association appeal the suspension on the grounds of Vernon Maxwell's incident in 1995. His 10 game suspension sets a legal precedent on what the disciplanary measures should be for this type of infraction
> ...


 I agree, again Artest could have easily killed someone, all it takes it a hard enough punch to the head or chest.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I want to see the players' association appeal the suspension on the grounds of Vernon Maxwell's incident in 1995. His 10 game suspension sets a legal precedent on what the disciplanary measures should be for this type of infraction
> ...


 Weeeell... Maxwell was responding to somehting somebody said, not an object being thrown at him, and he sprinted 10 rows up to punch the guy... I dunno, different situation, possibly, but it's something the union can still use if they choose to appeal, and I do expect them to appeal the suspensions


----------



## rjw (Aug 18, 2004)

Ben should have been suspended a bit longer at least 10 games.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

heres the video that works if anyone wants to watch 
http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3032847


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Simple as this, Artest pushed Wallace in the back, didn't even for the ball. Unneccessary foul because the basket wouldn't affect the game's outcome. Wallace pushed back because the foul was not needed and was pointless. Yeah Wallace shouldn't have pushed back, but Artest never should have pushed him in the back in the first place. Either way I guess Artest got his time off for his rap album.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I swear to god, if one more person says ... "well, at least now he's got time off for his rap album".. c'mon people, why repeat the same joke 100 times in a row ?


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Well the pacers won tonight. O WHATS THIS!??!?! pistons lost to the bobcats.....the BOBCATS


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

This incident got me a job, so HA!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry didn't read the entire thread, I was just joking about his album. Anyone pick it up?


----------

